# englander nc 30 advice?



## nailbender (Sep 12, 2010)

Lookin to up grade moms old smoke dragon. Her house is a remodled farm house with new windows last year. Open floor plan, hallway to bed rooms 5' wide 2nd story closed off 1750 sq ft lower level only. It sits in an open area in northern mi will the stove cut the mustard . Also lookin at the drolet ht 2000 rated for 2400 sq ft. Ive read the englander nc30 is a heatin machine. money is tight but dont want any regrets. Thanks for any input


----------



## blades (Sep 13, 2010)

Just fired the 30nc over the weekend for the first time (new stove to me) Ran the temp up to about 350-400 according to gauge, just enough to run the secondaries for a bit and due some seasoning/curing of unit. That is a cavern in there, it was a bit had to establish a good draw at first. It was necessary to keep the door cracked a tad for awhile until things got into the 200 mark or so , but I will attribute that to the outside temp being around 50deg out. Also me being a bit cautious. No back draft problem at all (first floor install about 20ft flue) This was around 5 am at noon the gauge was still reading 100 deg. I doubt whether I even fed the unit more than one cubic ft of fuel ( mostly kindling size). I got this unit due to the number of good reports both on the unit and on Englander as a company on this forum and **********. If you do a search on here for the 30nc you will get a lot of info.


----------



## Jredsjeep (Sep 13, 2010)

i have been heating my 1100 sqft house with mine (sometimes with no fuel oil in the tank the whole season) for about 5 years now. i personally really like mine, it replaced a simple old box stove. i now get about twice the output i used to from my wood. it burn longer and hotter with the seconary air tubes and better design. the glass door is something i really enjoy now to.

in the winter i load it about 10:00 before bed and can throw wood on and it will re-lite 7:00 the next day with no help from me if its half decent hard wood.

i havent run any of the higher end stoves so i cannot completely compair but i have been extreemly satisfied with mine.


----------



## laynes69 (Sep 13, 2010)

From what I have read about them, you can't go wrong. They are a value stove that puts out alot of heat and they burn very clean. If your upgrading from an old smoke dragon, chances are the firebox on the old would be bigger than the new. Factor in the firebox size, and burn times and you will save alot of wood. One thing though, if going with something thats EPA Certified, properly seasoned wood is a must in order for them to operate properly. Also having the proper sized flue is important. Newer stoves put more heat into the room, and less up the flue.


----------



## nailbender (Sep 13, 2010)

*englander nc30 advice*

Im well aware of wood having to be dry. Im running a napoleon 1400 we are 2 years ahead on wood. Im just concerned that i would be cuttin it tight on the sq footage in the old homestead. Thanks Ill have to do some searchin to totaly convince myself.


----------



## CWME (Sep 13, 2010)

We bought one last winter for our new house. Got a killer deal on it as it was the floor model. It had some parts missing and Englander sent them with NO questions asked. 

As for heat, my new basement wasn't insulated when I tried it. I didn't get the fan for it either. I ended up putting in my Englander wood furnace in until I could get the basement buttoned up.

If I were you I would get the fan for it especially if your pushing the limits. 

They are great stoves for an even better price. My FIL has used two in an apartment and their camp for years.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Sep 13, 2010)

nailbender,

I see you are in Michigan. I'm in Wisconsin. When we were researching our stove purchase we had numerous salespeople tell us to reduce the manufactures quoted heating capacity by 20-25% for our Wisconsin winters. The 30NC is rated up to 2,200 sq.ft. so, deducting 20%, 1760 sq.ft. would be about it's max. I don't know if this helps you any but just thought I'd toss out the info.

Check out the ********** message boards. Englander stoves have a very good reputation.

Shari


----------

